# Bedliner Spray On Alluminum



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

I've decided to spray-on-bedliner my aluminum shark rack. I started with a piece of 200 sandpaper and wiped down my mill finish aluminum rod holders and sissy bar. Then I put on two coats of etching primer(two minutes apart). After 30 minutes, I used OO steel wool to smooth out the primer and wiped off any dust with a clean cloth. Gave it an additional 20 minutes before spraying 2 coats of Rustoleum Bedliner. It is curing and I think it looks great. I will give it a few tests in inconspicuous places in a few days(72 hours to cure). These are just the upper bars and will be much easier to strip down than the entire rack if it turns out to be a disaster. Figured I would make this my test run before doing the whole rack in a couple weeks, once some other things have been added/completed(holding up the project).

I will update with any tips or tricks I learned along the way. If anybody else has any pointers, be my guest...


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I didn't know Rust-oleum had bed liner spray.WOW! I work at Peterbilt truck factory where they paint lots of aluminum,and the etching coat they use they call bonderizer coat,so,I bet you'll have great results.Great post bingorocks.


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

I hate to see someone spend all the time to do something that will not last. You should really be using a two part bedliner. The rustoleum will get brittle and began to peel of within a year. I recommend using xtremeliners . It can be bought local in Corpus. Not bashing I learned the hardway.


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Capt Justin said:


> I hate to see someone spend all the time to do something that will not last. You should really be using a two part bedliner. The rustoleum will get brittle and began to peel of within a year. I recommend using xtremeliners . It can be bought local in Corpus. Not bashing I learned the hardway.


 I sure hope your wrong this time. This, below, is a video I found after I started. I bought the one NOT likely to peel(dumb luck). The guys at Blue Streak Fabrication, who did an outstanding job helping me to create my rack, have had excellent luck with this brand and model and haven't experienced any peeling in the years that some of their personal projects have been sprayed. The reason I chose to go this route as opposed to powder coating was the fact that it can be touched up as easily as point and click if it for some reason gets a nick in it. I'll definitely report my findings either way to let you guys know.


----------



## shooterstx (Dec 20, 2011)

Good old trick: Wipe bare aluminun down with regular vinegar a couple times (& let dry good) prior to painting. It etches aluminum.


----------

